# Blub Blub and Pics



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just some pictures from around the farm and a short video of little Jasper Blubbing hehe


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Continued


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Part 3


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Part 4 and DONE


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Everyone looks so happy and well taken care of! I love your Aussies. :inlove::inlove:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone is spoiled rotten, too many animals but I love this little life <3 

The Aussies all have to stay glued right to me and listen to everything I say and do. When I do fencing during the summer they and the cats come with me all over the 40 acres.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They are good boys <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the video's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonderful pictures; especially since I have to live vicariously through you guys. I love the furry coats. The dogs are fabulous as are the horses and you!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

beautiful pics and cute videos!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

In this reply was pictures from thia morning. Its omg horrible cold out again. We had double sun dogs this morning! No joke am so ready for spring and so tired of shoveling. I'm so fortunate for neighbors that cone and plow the drive and the hay yard for me.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Br-r-r-r. I have never heard of snow dogs. I like all of your pics and videos.
About 63*F yesterday morning, 77*F high. 34*F with frost this morning.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Those temps sound wonderful and will be here around Mayish. Sun dogs are rings that appear around the sun on cold mornings  when its very very cold you get 2 rings. 

I love getting pictures and probably over share them but its fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... mg:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Never heard of over sharing pictures of things you love.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful photos. Having never lived anywhere but California and Hawaii; I cannot even fathom such cold. Our 30something mornings have been more than I can bear.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

these are awesome!!! The video are so cool!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Yesterdays Pictures


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

More...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

A few more...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

And Done Again...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------

